# Electric truck factory in the Bronx



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

To some degree these local delivery trucks make more sense for EV conversion since they can handle the extra weight of the batteries; but I suspect they will have challenges with the initial battery cost outlay to move a fully-packed truck around any distance.


----------

